# Route Albstadtbikemarathon



## Loulou (30. Mai 2003)

kennt jmd die Route ALbstadtbikemarathon (zumindest so ungefähr) und hat Lust sie mit mir ( und evetl. noch 1,2 Leuten) an einem WE mal abzufahren???


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2003)

Würde die Runde sofort mir Dir abfahren, wenn ich schon zuhause am Bodensee wäre!! Bin zur Zeit aber noch in NRW!!!!


Hier ist aber die Streckenführung: 








Wenn Du zusätzlich noch eine Wanderkarte 1:50 000 hast dürfte es kein großes Problem sein die Strecke zu finden!!!!


Viele Grüße ins Schwabeländle!!!!

Bis Albstadt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (6. Juni 2003)

Danke, da hab ich ja gleich was für die Pfingsttage....
soso in NRW, sende hiermit Grüße in die Heimat, jammer will auch mal wieder hin


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2003)

Du kommst aus NRW und ich bin in NRW, Du wohnst im schönen Süden und ich komme aus dem schönen Süden!!!
Sollen wir nicht einfach tauschen????  
Die Karte habe ich übrigens von der offiziellen LBS Albstadt Marathon  Homepage!!!!!

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Abfahren!!!! Poste mal wie die Tour aussieht, sollen ja laut Veranstalter 89km und 1600 Höhenmeter sein *ufff*!!!! 

Genieße das lange WE!!!!!

Gruß aus Deiner Heimat


----------



## Loulou (7. Juni 2003)

he das ist ein Angebot  , meinen Job schenk ich Dir noch dazu (Behörde  )....
von der HP also...., mh, man gut das es das Forum gibt, find sowas immer nicht  
also, bis denn


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juni 2003)

LBS Albstadmarathon, alle Strecken Info´s!!!! For Loulou ONLY  !!!!!! 

Könnten uns eigentlich dann in Albstadt vor dem MA mal treffen, wäre doch lustig!!!!!

Gruß aus NRW


----------



## Loulou (10. Juni 2003)

...da ich auf freier Flur genauso orientierungslos wie im PC bin, war ich zwar in Albstad uU aber die Strecke hab ich irgendwie nicht gefunden. Dafür hammergeniale Trails, viiiiel besser als die MA Strecke (Sagt Dir vielleicht was: Dreifürstenfelsen und da der Wanderweg hin-nur gut!!! )
Treffen klar, nur wie und wo, da werden ja wieder ca 2000 Leute rumrennen, Parken konnte man letztes MAl in einem Parkhaus vor der "Innenstadt", da werd ich wohl wieder hinfahren, Kannst mir ja Dein Handyynr mal als PM schicken, dann kann man sich vor Ort kurzschlissen, bin ca 1,5 Std vor Start dort.


----------



## skyder (10. Juni 2003)

Hi,

kein Problem,kommt einfach bei der Moderation vorbei, ich rufe kurz über Mikro durch (hoffe es kommen jetzt nicht 1500 Teilnehmer....*grins*).

Gruß

und wir sehen uns in Albstadt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juni 2003)

Wir kommen drauf zurück   !!!!!!!

Und Du bist da Cheforganisator in Albtadt auf der Alb????
Kannst Du uns da nicht ein paar Sonderkonditionen rausschlagen    !!!!
Freu mich schon sehr, muß nur noch ein bissle trainieren!!!!

Gruß


----------



## skyder (11. Juni 2003)

Nein, nicht Cheforganisator, sondern nur Mitglied in der Orga Leitung und Moderator des Events.

Also trainiere kräftig, den die Strecke hat zwar "nur 1600 Höhenmeter", die aber bei der 86 Kilometerstrecke im letzten Abschnitt richtig geballt kommen. Glaub mir, ich bin selbst schon dreimal (davon zweimal mit dem Tandem) mitgefahren....

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von skyder _
> *Also trainiere kräftig, den die Strecke hat zwar "nur 1600 Höhenmeter", die aber bei der 86 Kilometerstrecke im letzten Abschnitt richtig geballt kommen. Glaub mir, ich bin selbst schon dreimal (davon zweimal mit dem Tandem) mitgefahren....
> 
> Gruß *



Habe gerade das Höhenprofil nochmal genauer unter die Lupe genommen. Du hast recht, kommt ab kilometer 70 echt geballt   !!!

Ich werde versuchen die Waden stramm zu halten   !!!!
Wir sehen uns in Albstadt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von skyder _
> *Nein, nicht Cheforganisator, sondern nur Mitglied in der Orga Leitung und Moderator des Events.
> 
> Also trainiere kräftig, den die Strecke hat zwar "nur 1600 Höhenmeter", die aber bei der 86 Kilometerstrecke im letzten Abschnitt richtig geballt kommen. Glaub mir, ich bin selbst schon dreimal (davon zweimal mit dem Tandem) mitgefahren....
> ...



@ Skyder,

hoffe nicht, daß Du auf dem Tandem gesessen bist, das mal neben mir während dem Rennen ab in die Botanik gedüst ist. Da hat´s vielleicht gekracht, um nichts auf der Welt wollte ich da drauf gesessen sein. Aber bekanntlich hat ja alles seinen Reiz......
Cu at Albstadt
Klaus


----------



## skyder (18. Juni 2003)

Hi, also könnte schon sein, als wir (Christian Genz , derzeit zuständig für die Meldungen und Zeitmessung) damals das letzte Mal gestartet sind ( 1996) bei Mega schlechtem Wetter, da haben wir schon mehrmals den Boden geküsst. Ich habe mich immer gewundert, wie man beim Tandem Sturz so schnell aus den SPD Pedalen kommt (gleichzeitig!), aber hat funktioniert....

Übrigens:

Gestern war Sitzung : Die Strecke wird eine Woche vorher ausgeschildert. Es gibt ein paar kleinere Änderungen zum Vorjahr, vorallem der Start wird geändert, damit es zu keinen Stauungen mehr kommt (hoffe ich...)

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von skyder _
> *Gestern war Sitzung : Die Strecke wird eine Woche vorher ausgeschildert. Es gibt ein paar kleinere Änderungen zum Vorjahr, vorallem der Start wird geändert, damit es zu keinen Stauungen mehr kommt (hoffe ich...)
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Oh, wie ich schon freue, kann es kaum erwarten!!! Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit vorher die Strecke abzufahren!!
Wenn Ihr die Strecke schon eine Woche vorher ausschildert, habt Ihr da keine Angst, das irgendwelche Chaoten die Strecke manipulieren und die Schilder umhängen!!!
Gruß in den Süden


----------



## Otzi (18. Juni 2003)

Mist,

keine Anmeldung mehr möglich, Limit erreicht.

Naja, wer mich nicht will der hat schon. 

Otzi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Otzi _
> *Mist,
> 
> keine Anmeldung mehr möglich, Limit erreicht.
> ...



Ohhhh, zum Glück habe ich mich schon vor 2 Monaten angemeldt!!!!


----------



## bikeoman (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von skyder _
> * Es gibt ein paar kleinere Änderungen zum Vorjahr, vorallem der Start wird geändert, damit es zu keinen Stauungen mehr kommt (hoffe ich...)
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wie???? Doch kein Massenstart? Was dann? Start in einzelnen Blöcken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (20. Juni 2003)

Doch, klar Massenstart.

Es wird wie immer sein, allerdings wird die Streckenführung am Start für eine gesunde Entzerrung sorgen. 

Lasst Euch überraschen.... 

Gruß


----------



## flava (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

also ich bin auch in Albstadt mit dabei und würde die Strecke vorher gerne einmal abfahren. Habt ihr mittlerweile schon einen Termin ausgemacht.

Ich bin unter der Woche immer hier in Reutlingen und am WE normalerweise in Heilbronn. Würde aber für einen WE-Termin dann einfach wieder herkommen oder gleich hier bleiben.

Also wie sieht's aus?

Bis dann! flava


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von flava _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> also ich bin auch in Albstadt mit dabei und würde die Strecke vorher gerne einmal abfahren. Habt ihr mittlerweile schon einen Termin ausgemacht.
> ...



Würde die Strecke vorher gerne mal gesehen haben, geht aber nicht. Ich wohne in Düren NRW. In der Zeit des Marathons bin ich am Bodensee. Ich bin schob froh am Samstag überhaupt eine Fahrgelegenheit gefunden zu haben. 
Loulou wollte bzw war schon vor ein paar Wochen auf der Strecke, schreib ihr halt mal ne PN.
Wir sehen uns in Albstadt!!!


----------



## Loulou (24. Juni 2003)

Huhu,
ich kann leider nicht mehr bis zum Mara, war ja vor 2 Wochen auf der Alb... und am 05. hab ich Mara in Neuhaus im Hochsolling. ZU HAUSE   , juchhu!!!!
Euch viel Spass und macht die Strecke nicht kaputt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Loulou _
> *Huhu,
> ich kann leider nicht mehr bis zum Mara, war ja vor 2 Wochen auf der Alb... und am 05. hab ich Mara in Neuhaus im Hochsolling. ZU HAUSE   , juchhu!!!!
> Euch viel Spass und macht die Strecke nicht kaputt  *



@ flava
So wie es aussieht mußt Du doch alleine die Strecke testen und hier Deine Erfahrungen berichten!!!

gruß


----------



## flava (24. Juni 2003)

Ich hoffe, ich komme dazu, mir die Strecke anzuschauen. Wenn ich dann dort war, werde ich die Infos an euch weitergeben.

Ich tu mein Bestes!

flava


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. Juni 2003)

Bald wird es ernst!!!! Nur noch 12 mal schlafen  !!!!! Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit, wäre sonst ja echte Schei*e, 86km im Regen sind bestimmt nicht so prickelnd!!!!
Bis dann, wir sehen uns auf der Alb!!!!
Gruß Pumuckel!!!!


----------



## Loulou (1. Juli 2003)

he, das ist die falsche Einstellung . Letztes Jahr hats geschifft, was der Himmel hergab und alle sahen nach wenigen Metern aus wie ne Horde Wildschweine, aber der Spassfaktor war nicht zu überbieten 
Nett die vielen Zuschauer mit ihren Taschentüchern die einem die Brille gereinigt haben, damit man wengistens kurzzeitig wieder den Weg sehen konnte , denn die einzige Orientierungsmöglichkeit war die hochspritzende Schlammfontäne vom Vordermann , hatte man das Gefühl, dass niemand mehr vor einem ist, tja dann war man vom Weg abgekommen  
Nicht zu überbieten auch die Mixed Dusche, was und wer da alles unter den Schlammpackungen zum Vorschein kam.
Also wir hatten alle viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Juli 2003)

Ohne Regen wär´s mir trotzdem lieber. Nenn mich nicht Warmduscher  !!!
Ich bin bisher noch keine 86km im training gefahren, habe es einfach zeitlich nicht geschafft. Ich hoffe ich überlebe den Marathon trotzdem!!!!!!


----------



## bikeoman (3. Juli 2003)

Wer hat Interesse an einer Streckenbesichtigung?

Dann schaut mal unter "Albstadt-Marathon Streckenbesichtigung"  nach!!  hier lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juli 2003)

Es dauert zwar noch eine gute Woche, aber sind das keine schönen Aussichten für den Marathon???

Wetter Albstadt 

Der Sommer kommt wieder!!!!!! 

Wir sehen uns in Albstadt!!!! Bis dann.....


----------

